#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Runet - Fedra:  Fedra - BETONexpress - FRAME2Dexpress και Windows7 Pro 64 bit

## Xάρης

Μόλις εγκατέστησα τα Fedra, BETONexpress και FRAME2Dexpress σε Windows 7 Pro 64bit χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Νομίζω όμως ότι η έκδοση Pro (Professional) είναι απαραίτητη για παλιές εφαρμογές.

----------


## cna

Ναι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι λοιπές εκδόσεις εκτός της Pro και της Ultimate δεν έχουν το WOW (windows on windows).

----------

